# Is a MK1 VR6 swap possible with nothing but a donor vehicle?



## docterelliott (Sep 29, 2007)

just like the title says. If someone had a complete vr6 equipped vehicle is it possible to just transfer everything over to a mk1 and maybe only purchase a couple after market conversion items?


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

kind of. if you can fabricate/make everythign else you'll need...some spare axles....correct knuckles...


so probably not


----------



## docterelliott (Sep 29, 2007)

the axles and knuckles would come with the spare vehicle. what would need fabricated? I can weld average level stuff but anything really complicated I have a couple friends I know do it so thats not an issue.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

VR6 axles are too long and knuckles are the wrong geometry for a mk1. 100mm Scirocco axles will fit the 02A & 02J transmissions. Dunno if there are different mk1 / Scirocco knuckles - you'd need matching ones for the 100mm axles.

You'll have to fab motor mounts & figure out how to make the shifter & hydraulic clutch fit, unless you convert to rod shift.


----------



## jetta trek (Nov 11, 2007)

MikkiJayne said:


> VR6 axles are too long and knuckles are the wrong geometry for a mk1. 100mm Scirocco axles will fit the 02A & 02J transmissions. Dunno if there are different mk1 / Scirocco knuckles - you'd need matching ones for the 100mm axles.
> 
> You'll have to fab motor mounts & figure out how to make the shifter & hydraulic clutch fit, unless you convert to rod shift.


I agree. 

Fabing the motor mounts onto a Mk1 frame is not an easy job. I'm not trying to discourage you, but it is EXTREMELY important that everything lines up and is welded properly to the frame. The last thing you want is a mount breaking. Average welds will no do. 

Depending on what you have to invest in the project, and what kind of experience you have, I would recommend a eurowise motor mount kit and cable clutch conversion kit. 

Everything else can be sourced from the Mk3. Engine, transmission,exhaust downpipe, radiator, ECU, dash cluster, wiring, etc. 

Check out my build, It my help. http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6112144-Vr6-into-86-cabrio I am happy to answer questions. 

Best of luck:wave:


----------



## beertestr (Jun 11, 2002)

I'm just starting down the path. I picked up a 95 Passat donor vehicle and pulled the engine clutch hydraulics and pedal cluster (more to measure the geometry than anything), shifter and cables, exu, engine harness, cooling system, hoses, induction, axles (I know they are not a direct fit) and snagged all the corners in case I want to do a 5 lug conversion later. I also fired up then plasma and cut the motor mount buckets off the subframe in case I go that route.


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

Welding the mounts in isn't terrible to do, just time consuming... The hydro setup is not a direct bolt that'll need fabbed... Downpipe needs fabbed, decide if you wanna piggyback and run2 fuse blocks or convert whole car to ce2


----------

